
One-Step, Three-Factor Pass-Thought Authentication with Custom-Fit, In-Ear EEG - wiggler00m
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnins.2019.00354/full
======
wiggler00m
> "In-ear EEG offers a promising path toward usable, discreet brain-computer
> interfaces (BCIs) for both healthy individuals and persons with
> disabilities..."

------
coretx
N = 7

